

Slacktivism  - lenkendall
https://medium.com/on-startups/e6b89e0a167a

======
ncasenmare
Great point about slacktivism being due of a lower barrier to supporting a
cause.

However, I doubt that a higher barrier would cause the "slacktivists" to
engage more, rather than just not engage at all anymore.

Maybe one day microdonations (Flattr/CentUp/Gittip) will help lower the
barrier to actually donating to a cause. To the point where donating is as
easy as hitting a Like button.

